# AlexXx's 10g Shrimparium



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

*AlexXx’s 10g Shrimparium*​ This tank is intended for my first attempts at breeding shrimp. I will of course start with Red Cherry Shrimp, because from my research they seem to be the easiest to care for and the fastest to procreate! I tore down my old 10 gallon of female betta fish, added Eco Complete substrate and all the same plants, and a few from my 2.5 gallon which looks relatively bare now. I am still considering a fore ground plant, but I don’t know. I have 2x10 tube day light bulbs, and am using DIY Co2 with a diffuser. I have a single betta in there just for cycling purposes. Im using the same filter media so hopefully the cycling process will go quick so I can add the shrimp soon! 
Please give me some advice on a foreground plant and any other scaping advice, I just kinda through stuff in there and I think it came out great. The back left rock was supposed to be just to hold done one of the thicker pieces of wood, but I ended up liking it after a day. Any advice is good advice! 
I really don’t know most of the same of the plants, or I would write them down. Thanks for looking! Enjoy 





































































Sorry for the awful quality pictures my g/f's camera is terrible, and i dont own one.


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

good start,let it grow in and it will be a very nice tank


----------



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Really liking the tank so far! It'll be interesting to see what it looks like once it matures a bit more!


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a feeling that that driftwood will look great once everything grows in. Nice looking piece. Your betta will love that 10g tank.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Update: March 6

I added a few things. I put a sponge on the filter in excitement for shrimp eventually. I add some stuff from my 2.5 gallon that i cracked.... :angryfire
I put some riccia on some stones and slate, thanks to a cut up loofah netting it down. There was some growth in the moss on the right side so i moved a bit to the leftside behind the flame moss branch. I also added a few pinches of UG to see how that works, hope it grows! Oh and a few stems of blyxa! I ve got a whole lot of brown algae on the stems and leaves, its bothering me but i hope it goes away when the tank establishes better. Pics


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like you're off to a good start. The drift wood looks great.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very cool piece of wood. I think it'll look great when it fills in


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Its four pieces of wood that Indignation on here gave me to, i love them!


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

i love that moss ball a the coner looks like a small hill


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Ya i cut it open and spread it out. Thanks! 

Sorry i have not updated in a while, the tank is doing great! Lots of green growth, I added 3 ottos and 2 snails that hitched with the ottos, haha. So my Algae is decreased alot and no longer have any of that crappy brown diatoms stuff. My girlfriends camera broke so i cant update with pictures... which makes me sad... but ill try to as soon as we get this camera thing figured out. I hope to have shrimp in there by next weekend.


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

AlexXx said:


> Ya i cut it open and spread it out. Thanks!
> 
> Sorry i have not updated in a while, the tank is doing great! Lots of green growth, I added 3 ottos and 2 snails that hitched with the ottos, haha. So my Algae is decreased alot and* no longer have any of that crappy brown* diatoms stuff. My girlfriends camera broke so i cant update with pictures... which makes me sad... but ill try to as soon as we get this camera thing figured out. I hope to have shrimp in there by next weekend.


Hey, I have those brown stuff stick on my tank wall and plants. How do you get rid of them?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Oto Catfish! They suck it right off!


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

AlexXx said:


> Oto Catfish! They suck it right off!


Would it fit 6 gallon tank?
and Do they eat shrimp?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

no no they are tiny and u only need like 2, they will ONLY eat algae and diatoms. They also love driftwood fuzz. lol.


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 5 on a 10gal


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i have 3 at the moment.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Alex!!
Looking forward to see how your tank is progressing. 
I hope Sun is doing well too.

I thought I'd try my hand again at a planted tank. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally my g/f got a new digital camera.... So i patiently waited till she fell asleep and started shooting hehe. Here are a few shots i took, we dont have a Memory card for it yet because apparently this one uses a xD card not a standard SD Card... which i wish the sales associate would have told us before we left the store seeing as how best buy is quite a hike for us. 

I added a Java Fern in the corner as you can see and i had to pick through all my riccia and re-net it because i had a u. gibba outbreak and that bladder plant was taking over, it had to be done and i had to throw out lots of riccia that was just tangled up in it and being suffocated. Hopefully it will grow back fast. 

Im very excited about how the tank is growing, i was kinda of bummed with all the algae issues i had for the first few weeks but since ive implemented a 2.5 hour siesta period and added a few ottos and a snail there has been not much algae to speak of besides some thread in the fissenden. Hopefully when i get my shrimp they will clean out the debris. 

I am getting shrimp this coming week im pretty sure, school has been tough and taking over my life, I just wrote several papers... and have several more writing assignments to do. Anyway here are the pics 

_Front Tank Shot_









_The tiny bit of UG is finally settled in and started growing._









_Anyone know what that tiny green plant with the four leaves sprouting out of the ground is?_









_I am officially obsessed with Flame Moss_









_The Jungle is beginning to look a bit more dense...I suppose_









_Little Golden Apple Snail I got for free at the LFS_









_Gillian and Sun: Male and Female cohabiting peacefully! _









_Pretty little girl Sun_









Hope you enjoyed


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is growing in nicly. Good Job!


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice tank AlexXx. 

Are these regular betta splendens? Interesting that you managed to get the male to tolerate the female like that. Any trick to that or is he just a really laid back male?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

*tuonor*,

Its not always the Male who is the aggressive one. In this case the female is much more aggressive. Ive been at this betta splenden fish game for quite some time and believe me i observe and regulate if needed, this is my 2nd pair ive had in cohabitation with out a problem. 

I have had both of these little guys for a while know and I have observed both of them in my different environments. Gillian, the male, has been placed with many different types of fish, and even shrimp, with never an aggressive spurt. He sure does flair a lot though, but only at his own reflection. That makes me think that maybe he is only very aggressive toward males, so far this hypothesis is true. 

Sun on the other hand has lived in my 10 gallon sorority with many other females prob 10 different ones through her time and has lived to tell without any fin damage at all. She has been roommates with Gillian for a good 2-3 weeks now with still no chasing involved. They always swim up next to each other whenever i feed and they never flair at each other. I put my other female Fluffy in to see how she would fair and Gillian my male had nothing to do with her, but sun was VERY aggressive and i had to remove her in just one day. She was getting chased around like nobodies business. 

I have always been skeptical about all this online bull jive i have read about females and males cohabiting being certain death. I've always heard it from everyone on this site and others, and ive even preached it. But then i though you know what, i might as well try it and observe closely so i can really know that if what I'm advising against. 

So far I have had two pairs of male/females living together with ZERO problems, ZERO aggression, and ZERO tails missing. From what i have observed it is really a personality thing. We all know our fish all have HUGE personalities, and honestly they are a bit like we are. Some times we just dont like some one for no reason, i believe its the same for these fish. Some get along great and some just hate each other. 

I know some of your could be concerned i am treating my fish poorly, but in all honesty I am not and if there were any signs of it I would removed either immediately. I am not saying I advise anyone else to try this. If you do i would make sure you have almost the same stipulations as a sorority tank. Lots of hiding spots, dense planting, and lots of time to watch and regulate. Make sure you get to know your fish for a few months, try to place a molly in the his/her tank, see how they react, try an oto, try some ghost shrimp, try some snails. See how they react to each and gauge it! Put one female or male in a cup and placed in another tank with the other opposite sex betta that you wish to cohabitat with and see how they react to that over a period of a day or so. Make sure both fish are well fed and put them both in cups for a time and release them both into a tank at the same time so that you dont put one into a tank that has been "claimed" by their territorial nature. 

Sorry for this obscenely long post, i just really thought it was time to inform all you misinformed people who have simply read things on the internet and automatically declared them truths. Dont get me wrong, i would never put two males together but some times even two females are far to aggressive to live with each other. Its just like finding the right temperament of dogs to live together in a small place, some just dont work and some work out way to well, such as Gillian and Sun. 

If anyone has any questions please do ask, and PLEASE do not attempt this without reading all of the above and really considering everything i mentioned. I am sure i have left some points out but its early. Again please dont be offended by this or anything. I know what im doing, I have kept bettas for a quite some time. I have taken plenty of time to research and till my subjects prove me wrong, i am sticking to this. Ive kept two pairs together with ZERO problems so im 2 for 2 thus far.

Have a lovely day everyone! Hope you enjoyed my writings, though very extensive....


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Man its crazy how much you notice growth with photos! I didnt anything really grew THAT much! WOW. 

Well there have been a few changes, plants taken out, added ect. Got some dwarf riccia and subwasertang (sp?), also some other things but dont remember (its late). I finally added shrimp too! I got about 20 i think, but I have had 5 or so deaths but i dont know why  Also the impeller started getting noisy on my old filter (whisper PF10) so i got a zoo med 501 and love it so far! And on to the best part pictures! 

__









_FTS, I plan on trimming this weekend_









_I cant get over how awesome flame moss is!_









_subwasertang? hehe_









_I wish these guys would get busy already!_


----------



## niQ (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome tank AlexXx! I too am working on a 10 g shrimp tank. I am going to use your thread for inspiration and ideas so keep these updates coming  I agree that your flame moss is looking hot. I was given a small sample from a friend and I haven't figured what to do with it yet. I love the way its looking though on your branches. Very sweet dude, keep up the good work


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I had a little catastrophe... I had 3 otos in the tank and now i can only find one... so i assume two died? possible? and may have been decomposing, but i only figured this out after i started loosing 1-2 shrimp a day for a few days straight. after loosing my 6th shrimp i tested the water and realized the ammonia was really high so i did a quick water change and then another one today. Luckily i havnt not lost any since the water changes and hopefully things will be better... im going to keep testing the ammonia every day to make sure there are no spikes :/ any how here are a few pics from before the spike.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your otos and shrimp, I to am missing a oto, and just lost a clown loach.... probably a hint for me to keep an eye on the water conditions for the next few days as well. 
Nice tank by the way =]


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AlexXx said:


>


Is that Crypt Parva and UG in the background? I have a similar set up as well


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Green, i hope you find those fish, im still searching 

Is that what that is? Crypt Parva? I got it on a random RAOK along with 75% of my plants right when i started browsing these forums. Ive always wondered what it was! 
How exactly does that plant work/grow? Does it send runners? It looks like thats what its doing now... will it sprout new plantlets? or does it grow upward? Ive had it nearly 4 months and its hardly grown much, only 2 more leaves, but i think its finally starting to settle in and really root itself. 

That is UG though, but it was not doing to hot because of lack of light and nutrients i supposed so i moved it to a 2.5 gallon tank to grow immersed for a while. Its been in there for about a week and really taken off already! 


















The UG is sending runners in all directions its great. I thought it woulda taken longer but at this rate i think it may be fully carpeted in 2-3 months.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking good  sorry about the shrimp losses  hopefully u can find them dead otos soon!

have you tried looking in the filter?


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

its a canister... and there is a nylon spandex thing over the intake, it would be impossible for one to get in there haha.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> Is that what that is? Crypt Parva? I got it on a random RAOK along with 75% of my plants right when i started browsing these forums. Ive always wondered what it was!
> How exactly does that plant work/grow? Does it send runners? It looks like thats what its doing now... will it sprout new plantlets? or does it grow upward? Ive had it nearly 4 months and its hardly grown much, only 2 more leaves, but i think its finally starting to settle in and really root itself.


Yes, that is Crypt Parva. It's a VERY slow grower, however. It will send out runners but over the course of months.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

First berried female woooooooo


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

AlexXx said:


> First berried female woooooooo


Congrats! The first batch is always the most exciting. I'm doubtful that their survival rate will be very high with the bettas in the tank, though.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

No no the bettas were evicted the day i got the cherries, they were just living in there while it cycled.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, a wise choice, i have seen bettas get super nasty and go mid evil on shrimp plenty of times.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I FOUND ANOTHER BERRIED ONE!!! woooooo, here is a pic of each.


















And here are some pics of the UG growing, its grown a bit in the last 2 weeks. 


















runners going everywhere! pretty sick.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Berried shrimp and plants growing well. Can't ask for more! Looks awesome. I'm a big fan of that flame moss you've got on the driftwood. Sweet!


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats on the berried shrimp! Also, that should look awesome once the UG grows in.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait what is that moss in the very back right hand corner of your tank?


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

That's a marimo ball cut open and spread out. I've got one in my 10g shrimp house too. They look pretty cool when you do that to them.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

yup what he said! 

I have several more berried shrimp! and i just did a trim up today, ill try to post some pics tomorrow! Its looking good and growing in a bit more densely and very jungle like. I dont know what to do with the flame moss, its growing up but not out much :/


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Nice tank... will be inspiration for my 10g shrimp.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

So here are some updates! 

I have had my first batch of shrimp babies hatch!! WOOOOO I was looking at one of the berried females and i spotted the tinniest shrimp ever just picking around in the gravel, these pics were taken a few days ago, but now they are coloring up just a bit more. I still have about 3 other berried females so more babies to come. 



















Here is a tank shot, seems kinda dark, sorry! 









Its been wonderful, i have not had any algae all month! I scraped off the green algae on the glass last month and since then i have not had anything else. All i have is DIY Co2 and i dont dose ferts at all. Pretty awesome having almost zero maintenance besides weekly 20% WCs. 









Also my other project is not doing so hot, i have not been watering it as much cuz i have been to busy so some leaves have been turning yellow, but ill get back to watering more often. Its carpeting nicely though.

Enjoy


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Shrimparium is looking good! Congrats on the new babies. It's crazy that they are so small, it's almost impossible to get a camera to focus clearly on them.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome, it does look really good. Inspiring the 5g sitting next to me:thumbsup:

Tiny shrimp are so cool lol


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

any new updates


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i updated last weekend, ill prob update next weekend again, not much change or grew that much in this week  

Thanks for inquiring


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the tank man , great idea with the moss in the corner !


----------

